

How the Soviets bugged typewriters in the US Embassy from 1976 through 1984 - bootload
http://www.jwz.org/blog/2015/07/gunman/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9954159](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9954159)

~~~
d0ugie
One of these days make it big here, one of these days :)

Thanks for the discussion link.

